# Food Safety News - 02/12/2021 ......Swine rule challenges are moving ahead at differing speeds



## daveomak.fs (Feb 12, 2021)

*Swine rule challenges are moving ahead at differing speeds*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 12, 2021 12:05 am Oral arguments about USDA’s motion to dismiss a lawsuit in a federal court for Westen New York over the new swine rule are set for March 17. In separate litigation on the same subject matter, a federal judge for Northern California on Feb. 5 decided to deny a motion to dismiss without bothering to hear... Continue Reading

*Oregon lawmakers consider retail sales of raw butter*
By Cookson Beecher on Feb 12, 2021 12:04 am If you’re a farmer who has something customers want, it only makes sense to do your best to get it to them. Unless, of course, if it’s something that’s illegal to sell in your state — something like raw butter, for example. That’s the dilemma that Billie Johnson, a dairy farmer in eastern Oregon, is facing.... Continue Reading

*Norwegian controls on RTE food good, but issues found*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 12, 2021 12:03 am A remote audit has found that Norway complies with European hygiene requirements for ready-to-eat (RTE) food but there are areas for improvement. The EFTA Surveillance Authority (ESA) findings follow an assessment during 11 days in October 2020. The European Free Trade Association (EFTA) has jurisdiction in Iceland, Liechtenstein, Norway and Switzerland. ESA looked at how Norway implements European... Continue Reading

*Virtual Center for Produce Safety Research Symposium scheduled for June and July*
By News Desk on Feb 12, 2021 12:02 am This year’s annual Center for Produce Safety Research Symposium will be held virtually in June and July. The CPS will present the event through a series of five weekly live webinars. The sessions are set on five consecutive Tuesdays from 10 a.m. to noon Pacific time. Final research reports will fall into these categories: Environmental... Continue Reading

*Irish survey finds rare contamination of spreads, dips*
By News Desk on Feb 12, 2021 12:01 am An analysis of more than 1,000 ready-to-eat (RTE) spreads and dips in Ireland has found the majority free from contamination. The Food Safety Authority of Ireland (FSAI) survey investigated the prevalence of Listeria monocytogenes, Salmonella, Campylobacter, Enterobacteriaceae, and E. coli, which is an indicator of fecal contamination, in refrigerated RTE spreads and dips such as... Continue Reading

*Orca Specialty Foods’ salmon recalled because of listeria concerns*
By News Desk on Feb 11, 2021 02:38 pm British Columbia-based Orca Specialty Foods Ltd. is recalling One Ocean brand Sliced Smoked Wild Sockeye Salmon because government testing showed Listeria monocytogenes contamination. Consumers should check to see if they have the recalled product in their home. The recalled products should be thrown out or returned to the store where they were purchased, according to... Continue Reading


----------

